# Venus Optics launches the Laowa 25mm F2.8 2.5-5X Ultra Macro



## canonnews (Mar 8, 2018)

```
Laowa officially announces the Laowa 25mm 2.5-5x macro.</p>
<p>Keith at Northlight who has already done a <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/laowa-25mm-f2-8-macro-review/">review of the Laowa 25mm f2.8 2.5-5x macro</a> had this to say about the macro lens;</p>
<blockquote><p>From an image quality point of view, there was little I could fault the lens with. It shows a slight bit of longitudinal chromatic aberration (purple/green tinges to OOF areas), but not excessive.  The 8 blade aperture gives better looking OOF highlights than the 6 bladed Canon MP-E65mm.</p>
<p>Perhaps the only area that may concern some is the lack of stop down, meaning that it’s either a dark viewfinder at smaller apertures or you have to stop down manually before the shot. It’s no problem for my sorts of use.</p></blockquote>
<p>Laowa press information;</p>
<blockquote><p>The most compact and versatile high magnification macro lens.</p>
<p>This lens is optimized for macro shooting between 2.5X – 5X life size. The lens is specially designed with an extended working distance (45mm at 2.5x & 40mm at 2x) and smaller lens barrel. This allow a sufficient lighting con the object for easier shooting in the field. The lens is much more compact and lighter than other comparative products. This lens also provides a relatively greater depth of field compared to other extreme macro lens in the market. The Laowa 25mm f/2.8 2.5-5X is developed for both professional and leisure macro photography, to be used on the field or in indoor set-up.</p>
<p>Canon EF, Nikon F, Pentax K & Sony FE mounts are available.</p></blockquote>
<p>Retail price is expected to be around $399 and will start shipping in late March.</p>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 8, 2018)

I've still got the lens here from my testing, so if anyone has any specific questions, please let me know?

They included my review of the lens in the press release (the one recently mentioned here on CR)

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/laowa-25mm-f2-8-macro-review/


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 9, 2018)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34588.0


----------



## Cochese (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm sure the lens is fine, but I really hate the design of it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 9, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> I've still got the lens here from my testing, so if anyone has any specific questions, please let me know?
> 
> They included my review of the lens in the press release (the one recently mentioned here on CR)
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/laowa-25mm-f2-8-macro-review/



Yes, two questions:

1.	Why is a tripod mount offered?
2.	No infinity focus? Not that it matters greatly.

Thanks very much for this review; I have dabbled in 2X macro, achieved with 1:1 lenses + TC’s and ET’s, so I believe that I am your target reader.

John


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 10, 2018)

>> Yes, two questions:
>> 1.Why is a tripod mount offered?

It's less useful perhaps than with a big lens, but makes adjusting camera position a bit easier.
I didn't have it here to test.

>> 2.No infinity focus? Not that it matters greatly.

The lens is designed for a single close-up use so has no focus adjustment as such.
You set the magnification and then move the camera/subject to place the plane of focus where you need it.

Think of using a microscope where you shift the stage or rack the tube up/down


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 10, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> The lens is designed for a single close-up use so has no focus adjustment as such.
> You set the magnification and then move the camera/subject to place the plane of focus where you need it.
> 
> Think of using a microscope where you shift the stage or rack the tube up/down



Of course; please excuse my ignorance. And thanks again.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 10, 2018)

Cochese said:


> I'm sure the lens is fine, but I really hate the design of it.


That design is similar to how MP-E 65mm works. Only benifit of this lens is that its quite a bit smaller and lighter.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 10, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Cochese said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the lens is fine, but I really hate the design of it.
> ...



More importantly, it's *cheaper*. (But of course it has some deficiencies compared to the MP-E).


----------

